# Switching back to flats



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

So I decided to switch to clipless pedals last fall. I'd been riding flats and my weakest part of my riding is my climbing and I thought it could help. I went with SPDs - they're clearly the most popular out there, so there must be a reason for that. 

To try and get used to them, I went to a field and clipped in and out on both sides about 50 times and then did a ride. It was kind of the end of the bike season for me (life and ski season got in the way), so I only did a couple rides on them. 

Fast forward to this spring - we emptied out the ski cabin the last weekend in April and have started riding. At least once on each of the last four rides, I've fallen due to not being able to clip out fast enough. Nothing too painful - more like slo-mo falls, topplng over. 

While I have noticed improvement in my climbing, my confidence on everything else is shot. On the non-climb parts of the ride - the trail riding (here in Northern CA - Bay Area) - I feel tentative on things I used to do without problems. I'm nervous I won't get a foot down or I'll lose speed. I feel like I'm riding terribly and I'm scared of things I've done before. 

I made the decision today (after riding China Camp on Sat and Joaquin Miller on Sun - if you know the Bay Area) that I'm switching back to my flats. I panicked on switchbacks I used to make. I fell both days on non-technical sections - just not able to unclip fast enough, yesterday when someone tried to pass me (on the wrong side - it was his fault) and today when I ran out of gas on a short steep climb. 

Has anyone else gone through this? My husband thinks part of the issue is that I'm on SPDs. He's a Time Atac loyalist and insists they're the easiest pedals. I'm just not sure they're for me. I might try again at the end of the season when I'm in better shape, but was curious to hear if there are any similar stories out there. Are there?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Man here, but I've used SPDs, CB, Time, and flats. You will get used to them and they will become instinctive. Some people take longer than others. I don't feel that my old Times are better and my XTR trails, they are both good. That said I'm back on flats after 20 years on clipless and I don't feel that it hurts my climbing. Some steep tech climbs I have more confidence with the flats. In the end whichever one you pick, you will adapt to and feel comfortable, but it can take some time.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Unclipping will become as easy and natural and stepping off a flat with time. I think Shimanos are the easiest to get out of.

I use flats too. The one time I got a foot stuck on a pedal, in at least the last 10 years, was last year when I was riding flats, had sort of a fall, and somehow my leg got stuck and wedged my foot against the pedal. Had a heck of a time getting out.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

If it's getting to the point where your confidence is gone and you're getting nervous & tentative on things you had no issues with before, it's time to take a step back and return to what was working (in this case, flats) before you get a total mind block. Once your mind gets into the pattern of being all nervous when riding clipless, it can be very hard to undo that mental block, even after you've practiced a bunch and developed the physical skills your mind will keep going "NO!!!" and make you crash. I think you've made the right call in taking a step back and switching back to flats, then riding them for as long as it takes for you to feel confident and in control again. Once you're riding well and feeling good again, you can take another try at clipless and see how it works out.

As for Time vs. Shimano, I run Time pedals on all my bikes but have ridden SPDs when trading bikes with my friends. I find Shimanos to be easier to get out of than my Times. I also ride flats, but that's mostly for when I'm doing dirt jumps or riding on skinny things such as log bridges & teeter-totters where I may need to bail off the bike in a real hurry.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Stripes said:


> China Camp is the reason I'm permanently out of clipless and on flat pedals. I had a fall going uphill on the Bayview trail, got stuck in my pedals and took a 10 foot dive into a dry creekbed. I have no idea how I landed sitting up (I think I rolled on my camelback and it saved my freaking life), but my helmet had a crack from diving between two rocks and I think I hit one of them.


That's where I fell on Saturday! I was headed up, a guy was headed down. I moved to the right side of the trail - and he moved to the same side. So I tried to pass, but the trail was washed away a bit there and I slid - not all the way down, just a foot or so...with my left foot still clipped in.

Swapping the pedals back before next weekend. I'd rather deal with shin hits from my Spank Spike pedals right now.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Laine - I feel your pain! I have been riding for almost 10 years now. I thought I had to use clipless pedals, and long story short, went to Moab and nearly died, when straight to the bike shop right after (no shower, no protein drink, still sweaty), bought flats and new shoes and never looked back. I race XC, and even do some crazy endurance challenges on flats. It's a no brainer. There is NO need to go clipless if you don't want to. None. Maybe if you want to ride road, you should get used to the clipless pedals. Anyway - that's just my take on it!  I'd say, give them a little longer on easy trails and see if you see improvement. If not, don't feel bad. Enjoy the flats - and enjoy riding again!

And yes... what people are telling you is correct - the Shimano SPD's are the easiest to get in and out of. They are quick release, multi-position. Make sure they are set on the loosest setting while you are learning. I started off on Time's - a more DH-oriented model (I can't remember which). They are very tight for people riding over rocks and super-techy stuff. I had the worst Time (haha) learning on them. Wait, didn't I sell those to you Stripes? Was that before your fall at China Camp?

And to qualify - I'm definitely not one of the fastest riders in SC - we have a lot of pros and experts here.  I'm a pretty gung-ho sport-level gal. (thanks tho Stripes!!!)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes. I had two or three of my coaches suggest I would ride better and be more confident if I got out of clipless, but it took me a long time to actually do it. 
Short version is going to flats should help your confidence immensely. The whole clip-in/clip-out process takes mental energy away from your riding whether you realize it or not. 

Don't let the "You will lose efficiency; you're not a real rider blah blah" voices get in your head if they are around you. Try it, see if it works for you. 

You might also try a skills camp with your new set up. I get a lot of gals coming through my program who have totally lost confidence due to clipless falls. Going back through the basics with a new set up can be very helpful. Riding technique with flats is a little bit different so it may be worth it.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I went through this after breaking my ankle. On my mountain bike, I now use 5/10s with spikey flat pedals. I went back to XTR spds on my road bike, but still use the flat pedals (Black ops) on my mountain bike. However, I feel more confident these days on the same trails with my road bike and spds, which tells me this is mostly psychological. 

You should ride whatever you are most confident and comfortable with, and without apology. My 5/10s and spikey pedals are almost as efficient as SPDs, and I think the difference has more to do with shoe flexibility than the clipping mechanism.

I've probably spent over $1K on shoes and pedals since breaking the ankle 3 years ago. With SPD, the pedal matters a lot. I bought some > $100 Ritchie SPD pedals that are things of beauty but almost killed me because of their inferior exit mechanism. I finally settled on XTR trail pedals as being the best for me. I find they give the easiest i/o and the most comfortable ride. For flat pedals, I found the best to be Azonic and Black Ops. None of these are inexpensive options.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I am thinking, if no one is paying you to ride their pedals just use what makes the ride the most fun for you. I used SPD for a long time but then after a few uphill crashes and realizing with clips I always gave up one or two strokes early on a technical uphill I gave them up for good. With a really good pair of flats and some five ten shoes you are stuck to those pedals. I also find I can control the bike much better with the flats than with the tiny clip-in platform. With clip-in I feel like I am skating around on ice where with a good flat you are solid. I ride HT pedals and Five Ten guide teenies, just love that combo. Also being a girl with women's size 8 foot the HT pedals are huge for my foot, I have a platform from toe to arch. 

Get a really good pair of pedals and shoes and practice, practice, practice. You will get better climbing with them and descending with them. You do not have to mash the climb when riding flats, use your ankle and you can be very efficient. 

Have fun out there. Jill


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think most of us who now ride flats have very similar stories. I switched when I stopped having fun and started getting tentative about everything - that's no way to learn and have fun. Now I try more and focus on technique. People always ask me how I ride stuff not clipped in and how I keep my feet on the pedals. I also swear by 5.10s and spikey pedals. Oh, and a pair of soccer shin guards! Super cheap and durable. I have the stirrup kind with protection on the ankles - work great and not heavy.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks all. I should say that I already have five-tens and Spank Spike pedals (in red - that's the fastest color). That's what I was riding before I switched to the SPDs (XT pedals). So it's easy to switch back. I just kept hearing I would be more efficient and it would improve my climbing if I switched. I am looking forward to this weekend and getting back on the flats. Petey- I may look into this shin guards. I have had my share of shin hits over the past 3 years.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Honestly, I don't know how much truth there is to the whole efficiency/climbing thing. Bike Jame's "Flat Pedal Manifesto" has a lot of science that (supposedly) debunks the efficiency, pedaling in circles, and related claims. 

Frankly, climbing for me is a lot more fun on flats. Standing and climbing feels awesome. I think this is because the foot is placed differently than being clipped in under the ball of the foot. 

I hate to see people get hassled for their choices.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I came from a roadie background and rode clipless. When I started mtb I learned on platforms. I soon got into dh and I stuck with platforms. I prefer to be totally free when I've doing jumps, logrides or on a pumptrack. Some of the steeper climbs I hike-a-bike but I also see good riders clipped in that hike (many) sections of trail (up and down)

Clipless does allow you to begin the sweep seconds of your pedal stroke sooner, always have your foot optimally positioned, and run a stiffer shoe. 

5.10s shoes are much better than any running shoe, but it takes getting used to finding the sweet spot on the pedals. For pedals I currently use Canfields because I like a thin, light, spiky platform. Your feet will stick so well to the pedals that it takes some getting used to. If you learn how to properly control your bike you will not feel uncomfortable in the air with platform pedals.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Clipless does allow you to begin the sweep seconds of your pedal stroke sooner, _*always have your foot optimally positioned*_, and run a stiffer shoe.
> 
> .


I disagree totally about optimal foot position and think it's the other way around. It's really difficult to go with the "heels down" approach to body position being clipped in under the ball of the foot.

I know, here we go.  Let's just leave it at try both, learn how to ride each style as the techniques are different, then decide for yourself.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

formica said:


> I disagree totally about optimal foot position and think it's the other way around. It's really difficult to go with the "heels down" approach to body position being clipped in under the ball of the foot.
> 
> I know, here we go.  Let's just leave it at try both, learn how to ride each style as the techniques are different, then decide for yourself.


Some clips shoes allow the cleats to be positioned rearward in what I think is the proper position for MTB. I have some Teva Pivot clipless shoes that I drilled out, and ground the soles to allow this. It was a PITA but worth it. After all that I'm on flats.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

x1000 on what everyone else already said. If it's affecting your confidence, put the flats back on before you give yourself a mental block about things you know you can ride.

I race XC, sport. I'm not crazy fast but I do get on a podium every once in a while, and I run flats for most of my races except the ones that are totally non-tech. People look at me funny at the start line, but I don't care. A lot of people who ride with me the first time comment after a few miles that they're surprised I can climb so well on flats. I just climb hills a lot, it helps. 

I've run my flats vs clipless up a 3 mile climb in my backyard a few times. Strava tells me I *might* make it 30 seconds faster with clipless (over 35-40 minutes of climbing) but I tend to give that up and then some on the downhill, so it's a wash for me. And I have more FUN riding flats, so I stick with them.

I ride clipless on my road bike, I can't even fathom riding flats on that, but I'm pretty much happy with my five tens and good flats on the MTB. If you're not racing pro, do what makes you happy! That's why we do this, right?


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

Agree with everyone else in that you should ride what is most comfortable for you. If you want to keep trying the Shimano SPD's you might want to consider the multi-release cleat (SH56) if you haven't already tried them. They give you a broader range of release area.


----------



## GGR Girl Wendy (Mar 19, 2014)

Sooooo many articles written on this. I used to be clipped in until I had reconstructive knee surgery. Doc said no clipping in for 6 months, flats only. I never went back. Unless you are racing cross country, do what is most comfortable to you. I think the current statistics are that you only loose about 5% of power NOT clipping in. These days, the flat pedals are super light, sticky and with the right shoes, trained in having an efficient pedal stroke, you will be fine. I podium in flats racing XC. I work on my pedal stroke.
Don't compare yourself to others, just to what is best for you! Happy riding!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I use both.... clips for XC not to technical trails and flats for the gnar...

Clips allow me to focus on pedaling on long grinder climbs and just roll on the descents.

Flats allow me to moto-x those slidey corners, quick dab in the chunder if need be and most important - get off quickly if I stall out on a tech climb.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------

